# First agility trial



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My first trial, Denali's first trial. I was surprisingly calm and didn't have butterflies too bad. Overall I'm really happy! I had no idea how it would go but I'm very proud of her. So glad hub could record because I can catch things, like I need to remember to use my other hand and reach across my body for rear crosses. We did jumpers first, then standard.

Our jumpers run was.. uh... not so good. We'd been hanging around too much doing nothing and she wasn't in the right mindset. Basically we're standing around and then suddenly she's in the ring! I blame myself for that, I should have been having her do some practice jumps and such. Lesson learned. I ended up stopping her before the end of the run. On the field it seemed soooo much worse than it does on video. Missing those 2 jumps right at the beginning really threw me off then when she started running randomly for a second I had had enough and really felt her focus was just gone, so stopped her. She was sniffing around and wasn't watching me anymore. We only had a couple obstacles left too. Really shouldn't have stopped 





Standard was MUCH better!!! I didn't know we could try the weaves 3 times so only tried them twice *facepalm*. Another lesson learned! Beautiful run if I may say so myself!!! There is a tire first you can't see because of the man in the way lol. 





More to come tomorrow and Monday


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Quite a nice difference between runs 1 and 2  She's a baby trying to figure out what to do is all. Nice focus on you in that standard run -- she's really working to figure out the game  Good luck the rest of the weekend -- you have a very fun girl there 

(and yes you should probably read the rules first lol)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She is definitely still a baby, almost a year and a half old. I did go over the rules and thought I had it all. I plan on doing a thorough reading again tonight.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Today she did jww perfect except for the weaves (I think I needed to give her more space?) and starting early, and on standard she knocked a bar and had an offcourse. Great day though, we're having lots of fun!

JWW





Standard


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> There is a tire first you can't see because of the man in the way lol.


 The man who is in the way is my friend! We have trained together with him and his dog, Cowboy. ......I was thinking of doing that trial but scheduling didn't work out. We will be doing a NADAC trial there at the end of August. I will pm you when I do an AKC. It would be nice to meet you in person.

Congratulations on your first trial. You both looked great! Hope the airplanes didn't drive you nuts, they sure do come close (the field is right under the flight pattern for our airport)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I didn't see Cowboy today, it made me sad because he was so fun to watch on Saturday! Seems like such a happy boy. Do let me know when you're at AKC, I plan on doing NADAC too when she's old enough.

The airplanes don't bother us thank goodness. I didn't notice any dogs that were affected actually. So everyone knows, by coming close, what Cav meant to say is you can't hear _anything_ and the shadow of the airplane literally goes over the field at such close range that it covers the entire field. It's close!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh boy. We had a bad day. No focus at all, zoomies everywhere, sniffing the grass, eating the grass, crashing jumps and faceplanting, and she jumped off the teeter for the first time ever. I tried several times to get her going on the JWW but had to stop it again and I carried her off to keep her from doing more zoomies. On the positive side, I am very happy with how the start of JWW went, and she got her weaves on the standard. It was a fun weekend and I learned a lot!

edit to add scary teeter screenshot









JWW





Standard


----------

